# MB-5 Fire Truck drawings



## Augsburg Eagle (Oct 31, 2013)

I don´t know wether I´m right here.
A friend of mine is looking for drawings of the Oshkosh MB-5.

Can anyone here help me/him?


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 5, 2013)

The issue is over. I´ve got one.
If anyone is interested


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2013)

THX for sharing AE.


----------



## Augsburg Eagle (Nov 15, 2013)

No problem!


----------

